# what's wrong



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it is the 3rd time this fish had pop eye and a swollen body (all my other caribes are doing just fine never had issues just this very same one). the first two times I treated it with Maracyn and can tell it got better over night and completely cured after 5 day treatment as instructed on the box.
However, this 3rd time it doesn't seem to be working... symptoms are the same, the eyes poped out and swollen body but the medicine isn't working....not sure why. I'm on the 4th day already.
is it not pop eye but something else I should be worried? should I try some other medicine? it's in a 10g hospital tank now and it's eating normal.
pics are taken on the second day and it is still the same as of today, second pic maybe hard to tell what's wrong but the first picture you can clearly see the body is very abnormally round. I only fed once (yesterday) so the swollen body is not caused by a stomach fully loaded with food.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe the swollen body is Judy a distended stomach from eating? Does it eat more than the rest of the pack?

Very nice looking fish btw


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

maybe it eats more, I really don't know cuz when they are in the feeding frenzy I just can't tell them apart. but that picture was taken 2 days without any food so I wouldn't imagine there are still food left in the stomach for it to digest. after the 5 day treatment of Maracyn I'll leave it in the 10g and just keep an eye on it until it get better. 
maybe I'm just overly worried and it's just one very FAT caribe...at only 3 inch or so....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah no way it should still be like that two days after feeding if it was just really full... I'm thinking maybe a parasite but I'm not too knowledgable on them.. Hopefully someone else sees this and can input


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Interesting article

http://www.flippersandfins.net/pop-eye.htm


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

um...my caribes eyes aren't like that..they are more like being push out of the head...today is the last day of the treatment so I'll do a water change and try jungle lab parasite clear to see if that will help....what other parasite med should I try if jungle lab parasite clear doesn't work?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Prazi pro


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Shark Aquarium has that, will give that a try if the jungle lab parasite clear doesn't work.

thanks


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

jungle lab parasite clear didn't work, the fish is still blowed...could it be that it is constipated??


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Could be. If that's the case try feeding him a pea as a laxative. Send Dr.Giggles a pm, he'll know what to do or what not to do.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's I'll give that a try too.


----------

